# PX4 vs. Other Poly Pistols



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Beretta guys, I know I'm not in here much, but I've got a question.

For those of you that can compare, how does the PX4 stand up to other pistols, such as the glock and the XD?

I'm thinking of purchasing one in 9mm, I hear bad things about .40s, and was wondering if it had any apparent advantages over the other popular 9mm's.

I also noticed on the Berettausa site that it had a 17rnd clip? Is that extended or regular?

Thanks alot.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I like my PX4 9mm as much or more than any of my other 9mms. And thats saying alot, i've had quite a few guns. I no longer have XDs or Glocks but I would say they are built with the same quolity the XDs and Glocks are. Beretta makes a fine gun. And yes, they hold 17+1. 20rd mags are available also. 

What have you heared bad about the .40? I have only heared great things adout the .40.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I shoot my ex son in laws once in a while and I like it. I think it is as good as any thing in its class. The .40cal myth was started by a bunch of wusses who can't half shoot anyway. Yes it does have a little more recoil. It's suppose too its got a little more power. Sure is a lot of Police Departments that have a .40cal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Good to hear it performs well.

My quarell with the .40 is that most .40s are built on 9mm platforms, which can lead to some early aging or mandatory premature replacement.

Besides, it feels too much like a half-assed .45. The recoil is heavy like a .45 but still snaps like a 9mm. I prefer one or the other, but that's just preference.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

YEP! You got to pick out what you want not what your friends say is the best for you. I shoot a lot of .45, .44 and .357s. I got one .40cal and it doesn't bother me a bit. I don't carry the .40 but it is part of my home defense crew.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have shot the 9mm one a few times. It's just ho hum to me - just a regular DA/SA. Nothing outstanding.

I do not like the 40 cal bullet, and will probably never own one. But, I have shot a Storm in 40 cal. Wow. I swore I was shooting a 9mm!

If I EVER did buy a 40 cal, it would be the storm.

I am anxious to try one in 45 and see what it is like, when they come out later this year.

That rotating barrel does nothing for the 9mm. But in 40 - it works hella well


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm so purchasing the Px4 SD. Even though I dislike .45s, the pistol just looks so sexy.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

believe me..it's as sexy as it looks..and feels..

i bought my px4 9mm in nov 2006..that is my current nightstand gun and with the m6 laser/light fixture..it's as awesome in look as it shoots.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Px4*

I liked mine at first and then started nit picking the gun over some things I thought weren't up to par, but it has grown on me. I really like it now and I think it stands up well compared to other poly guns. At this point of the guns I own it is the only one I actually keep loaded and ready for home defense. My others are just range guns at this point.

I have the .40 myself, but in 9MM it probably handles really well. I like it so much because after getting used to the way poly guns are I really do think it's well engineered. It disassembles and reassembles for cleaning easier than any gun I've had my hands on. It has never jambed on me. It took me some time to get accurate with it and I shoot longer barreled guns better, but I love it for defense because the ergonomics are so good I can hit on target without even looking at the sights. I have a Streamlight TLR-2 light/laser on it. The recoil is not bad at all for a .40 on target ammo. The good defense rounds do have some snap to them, but it is still controlable.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kennedy124 said:


> I'm so purchasing the Px4 SD. Even though I dislike .45s, the pistol just looks so sexy.


It's kinda interesting me as well...


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

noproblem5671 said:


> I liked mine at first and then started nit picking the gun over some things I thought weren't up to par, but it has grown on me. I really like it now and I think it stands up well compared to other poly guns. At this point of the guns I own it is the only one I actually keep loaded and ready for home defense. My others are just range guns at this point.
> 
> I have the .40 myself, but in 9MM it probably handles really well. I like it so much because after getting used to the way poly guns are I really do think it's well engineered. It disassembles and reassembles for cleaning easier than any gun I've had my hands on. It has never jambed on me. It took me some time to get accurate with it and I shoot longer barreled guns better, but I love it for defense because the ergonomics are so good I can hit on target without even looking at the sights. I have a Streamlight TLR-2 light/laser on it. The recoil is not bad at all for a .40 on target ammo. The good defense rounds do have some snap to them, but it is still controlable.


like i said before.....the px4 9mm shoots well and very controllable recoil...
almost or just as good as my 92fs 9mm....
i only shot the 92fs very few times but i shoot that better than my other pistols...the beretta pistols seem solid to me...
i would definitely want to add the m9a1 with the tactical rail...or the 90-two..
in the future..but for now i'll just keep shooting the 92fs and the px4..


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I finally was able to handle a PX4 Storm today, and I have to admit that it is a very nice looking pistol. It was much thinner then I was expecting, having handled Beretta's other polymer pistols (8000 & 9000). It pointed nicely and I was fairly impressed. Having said that, I will stay with my Walther's.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

PX4 is based on the .40 cal. since it is targeted toward the LE market, the 9mm is actually a derivative of the .40 version, unlike the 92 which was based on the 9mm.


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

I personally love the .40.

Comparing standard loads, the .40 S&W has more energy (weight * velocity) than the 9mm or even the .45ACP. Now I know some people will insist the .45 has more stopping power, and that could very well be true. But the other reason I like the .40 S&W better than the .45 ACP is because of capacity - 12rnds in my Beretta vs. 7 rounds in a 1911.

I know the Springfield XD can hold ~ 12rnds of .45 ACP - I'm also aware that the grip on that thing is abesolutely huge.

If you want to compare the 9m +P or (+P+) (if I remember right, the Glock manual recomends using 9mm +P+ and they claim that produces more energy than a .45 ACP - no idea how much stress is on the case. . .) to a .40 S&W then find a over pressured .40 to compare it too, and don't forget to factor the extra wear put on the firearm.

Don't get me wrong, I think the 9mm is a great round, however I think it is highly over-rated. I consider the .40 S&W to be the best round, it's not the highest capacity, maybe not the best stopping power, but for it's excellent ballance of stopping power and capacity (with a good grip size) I like the .40 S&W best.

L J


----------

